# Geneva College in Beaver Falls, PA



## Myshkin (Jun 28, 2005)

I would appreciate any comments or opinions on the quality and faithfulness of this school please. Would you recommend it for an undergraduate student? I am familiar with their posted teachings and such on the web, so I am looking for something more along the lines of an opinion from experience or general feelings throughout the reformed world. Thank you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2005)

As a former member of the RPCNA, I would sadly not recommend this school. If there are any specific questions, I can reply via u2u.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 28, 2005)

Andrew-
u2u to you


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm curious as well.


----------

